# AIO Radiator Position



## Sebhv2032 (28. Dezember 2020)

Mahlzeit...

Ich stelle mal wieder eine Frage der Fragen !!!

Um die Diskusion zu begrenzen, es handelt sich um eine geschlossene AIO von Corsair... Also keine kommentare wie der Radiator in einer Custum Wakü verbaut werden sollte... Aktuel ist dieser an der Seitenwand verbaut in einen Gehäuse von Sharkoon Pure Steel ..

Wie rum macht es sinn den Radiator einzubauen, Anschluss unten oder oben ? Ich weiß das der Ideale Punkt über der CPU (Decke) ist, da geht es aber in diesem Gehäuse nicht. Am Boden des Gehäuses macht es auch kein Sinn, da würde sich irgendwann Luft in der Pumpe sammeln..

Ich bin auf eure Meinung gespannt


----------



## IICARUS (28. Dezember 2020)

Wasser gekühlte Systeme sind alle geschlossen, sonst würde immer Wasser auslaufen. 
Passt schon und wenn deine Temperaturen dazu noch gut sind ist alles bestens.


----------



## c00LsPoT (28. Dezember 2020)

Die Anschlüsse bitte unten. Die AIO ist nicht luftleer. Wenn die Anschlüsse oben sind KANN es blubbern, schlechte Temps zur Folge haben und sogar den vorzeitigen Pumpentod bedeuten.

...auf der anderen Seite machen es viele Leute falsch. Trotzdem gibt es verhältnismäßig wenig Probleme. 

Aber mach es gleich richtig herum, dann sollte auch alles passen (hast du ja schon  ).


----------



## slaper688 (28. Dezember 2020)

Hab die Anschlüsse halt oben hast dir aber mit der Abstimmung der Kabel sehr viel Mühe gegeben sieht TOP aus.


----------



## claster17 (29. Dezember 2020)

So wie im Bild ist der Radiator ideal ausgerichtet. Dadurch sammelt sich die Luft oben im Radiator und zirkuliert nicht im Kreislauf.


----------



## Ace (3. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BbGomv195sk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (3. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DKwA7ygTJn0:604

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MrSnickles (3. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DKwA7ygTJn0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NetzNinja (5. Januar 2021)

Ace schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


genau das wollte ich fragen, danke


----------

